# First post - Our Home Theater Photos



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

This is our first post to this forum. We thought we would introduce ourselves by posting some photos of our home theater that we finished about 2 years ago. It was constructed in half of our unfinished basement and took us about a year and a half to complete doing all the work ourselves except for the carpet installation in the theater. I do have photos of the before and during construction phase that perhaps I can post at a later date.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

How big is the room and what make and model projector do you have?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

That lobby and entrance area is very impressive. I have the orange Lord of the Rings poster in my lobby also and a faux finish but it is blue like the Return of the King DVD jacket. The carpet is really nice also.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

It looks great. Great work and welcome to the forum.....:wave:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Well done..:T It looks like a nice cosy set up..
What is that finish on the walls where the popcorn machine or whatever it is?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

:clap: . :T . :wave: .That's a nice room:wave: :yes:.

I have the exact same Nemo poster, I like how you blend everything ....If you have a chance post the list of your equipment and any upgrade you're planning :bigsmile:.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks so much for the positive comments. I will try to answer some of the questions we've had. The theater itself is approximately 11' x 20', it comprises almost 1/2 of the basement. We left a 4' wide area behind the screen wall in which we placed a window with anticipation of using the theater as a recording studio at some point in time. The screen can be raised when recording and the engineer/recording equipment can be in the area behind the wall. We started with very basic equipment with the idea of upgrading as time went on. Unfortunately our basement fell victim to a "100 year" flood in our area after it was totally completed filling it with 3' of water. All our energy/money has gone to getting the theater back to where it was when we started and upgrading is even farther down the road. Thankfully with the help of many friends and family members we were able to salvage/restore most of the items and the only equipment we replaced were the speakers which were damaged by the flooding. Santa was nice enough this Christmas to bring us a new 6 oz popcorn machine which is the perfect size. We are looking at upgrading the projector in the coming year but not sure yet what kind will fall in our budget. Someone asked about the finish on the walls in the concession area; we put a rough plaster finish on it and then did a faux paint finish with a satin finish sealer on top. Our inspiration for the theater decor was a beautiful old movie house we attended as kids called the Keith Albee. We would love to someday find 4 old electric candle sconces from the era to replace the modern fixtures we used. We have several photos of the work from start to finish if someone can tell us how to upload all the photos to a album or gallery so they don't have to be included with this posting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Opps...forgot the list of equipment:

Projector - Sony VPH 1020
Receiver - Sony STR DE597
Speakers - Yahaha 5.1 w/ Yamaha 95W subwoofer

I would appreciate any ideas and suggestions that can be offered.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Start a flickr account and just post the link to you public album.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for your help. Here is link to several photos on a flickr account.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157611921569088


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks great! So many nice setups here.


----------

